# B14 Roll Call



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

More to come What do u guys think?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I think you need a better camera. 
Other than that it looks good.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Roll call?
Should we all be posting our B14's?

Oh, and I think it looks like a 200SX with SE-R wheels....


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

This is gonna turn into a very long thread......


Since it's snowing and raining lately, gotta bring up some pics I took this spring. Freshly washed, waxed, and swapped the Se-R rims for some Se-L's. The Se-r's will make nice winter wheels, don't ya think?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ya know...there are too many of these SHOW US YOUR b14/200sx/sentra threads already. Search for one of them and post your pics there. Don't start a new one.


----------

